# anyone replaced the stock headunit with double DIN?



## rfsee (Jan 22, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck replacing the stock headunit stereo with a double DIN unit like the pioneer navigation system? I'm thinking of doing it, but the Crutchfield advisor says it won't fit. Also does anyone make an adapter so I can still use the steering wheel controls?
thanks


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: anyone replaced the stock headunit with double DIN? (rfsee)*

I spotted this fuzzy cell phone pic on flickr. I'm sure there will be many available trim pieces/double din kits for the radio spot because its the same for a Golf/Jetta/Eos/Passat/Touran and more. The headunit is an Eclipse AVN 20D according to the data from the owner.








There was some recent factory NAV unit discussion over in the MK5 R32 room. Its more than a little depressing that $1000 aftermarket double din nav units are vastly superior to the factory installed $1800 option...its a deal breaker for me. I can't buy a 2007 Eos with a 2003 navigation system. Although I do use a Garmin on the dash of my business vehicle, there's just no way I'm going to put up with a tacked on nav unit and wires hanging everywhere on something nice like an Eos, then have to deal with hiding it every time I park the car somewhere. VW's old tech nav headunits, and being forced into leather interior issue for all but base models may well put me over into the BMW 1 series. Geneva is going to be real interesting next month.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:55 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: anyone replaced the stock headunit with double DIN? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Here's a post from the Passat forum that may be of help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257053


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: anyone replaced the stock headunit with double DIN? (flheat)*

Here is a link to a related discussion - Replacing Fascia adaptor for a single DIN one and here is a link to a post with details of an Eos that has an aftermarket double-DIN radio - Aftermarket NAV or OEM NAV???.
Michael


----------

